# The perfect ambush...by Harry



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here is Harry doing his usual suprise attack on Tilly...only it isnt really a suprise to Tils anymore...she's got used to her daft little brother (he does this to her every walk) I think he thinks she can't see him when he creeps like that...and then he aways looks away as if he's busy watching something else...then WHAM!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, that was too funny! Harry had it all planned out. What a gorgeous beach and beautiful dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ah, hahahahahahahaha, sneak attack, Emma is watching him the whole time, that was funny, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I noticed that, how he looked away like he really wasn't paying Tils any attention at all, and then he's off like a shot after her. How impressive is that ... pure strategy!

Way to go Harry !!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG i love it.. what a sneaky lil thing i am gonna have to watch it again..


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

That is funny! Thanks for that laugh! You go Harry!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, Harry, what a character you are! Isn't it great to have dogs? What would I do without the built in entertainment?!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Harry is so funny. He looks around really fast and then takes off like lightning. And Tilly is so funny just watching and waiting for it to happen. One day when he is looking away she should attack him.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

omgosh!!!!!! how funny! Isn't it amazing how they can think these things up! And Till's just laying there waiting...lol


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a riot!!! I betcha' don't see me...!!!! LOL love it


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hehehe that is funny that Harry acts just like a pesky younger brother. I love how he stops and looks to the side when he thinks Tilly is looking.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohh that was too funny. Just love that black and white dog.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  that was great!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats a good move!!!


----------

